# Bluescreen Driver Power State Failure Windows 8.1 64Bit



## mcevil (4. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir ein komplett neues System zusammen gebaut und bekomme nun in unregelmäßigen Abständen einen Bluescreen "Driver Power State Failure" unter Windows 8.1.
Nach Analyse der Minidump File konnte ich folgendes herausfinden: 

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\bcbtums.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcbtums.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcbtums.sys
Probably caused by : UsbHub3.sys

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich habe noch ein paar Screenshots aus CPU-Z angehangen.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. November 2014)

Ist es immer der Driver Power State Fehler, der im Bluescreen angezeigt wird?
Lade bitte mal die Dumps hier im Forum hoch.



mcevil schrieb:


> Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\bcbtums.sys, Win32 error 0n2
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcbtums.sys
> *** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcbtums.sys
> Probably caused by : UsbHub3.sys


 
Der Schnippsel ist etwas zu wenig, um mehr sagen zu können. Sieht aber nach einem Problem mit dem Bluetooth-Treiber aus (sofern die Auswertung der anderen Dumps gleiches bringt).

Treten die Probleme auch auf, wenn du den BLCK mit den Standard 100mhz laufen lässt? (Aktuell läuft der auf 125mhz)


----------



## mcevil (4. November 2014)

Ich hatte zuerst auch den Verdacht das es am BLCK liegt, der Bluescreen tauchte aber auch bei 100mhz und ohne XMP Profile vom RAM auf.
Die Dumps habe ich an gehangen.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. November 2014)

> 0: kd> !irp ffffe001a2919790
> Irp is active with 20 stacks 16 is current (= 0xffffe001a2919c98)
> No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread 00000000:  Irp stack trace.
> cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
> ...



Schmeiß mal die ganzen Asus Tools runter (insbes. ASUS USB 3.0 Boost, AI Charger und Konsorten) und teste, ob die Probleme bleiben.


----------



## mcevil (5. November 2014)

Vermutlich stammten einige Dump-Files noch von einer alten Windows Installation. Ich habe alles komplett neu aufgesetzt und bis auf Asus AI Suite 3 keine weitere Asus Software drauf. 
BlueScreens bekomme ich zwar nicht mehr so häufig aber leider trotzdem noch.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. November 2014)

Dann lade bitte noch ein paar aktuelle Dumps hier hoch.

Wann wurde das System neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## mcevil (5. November 2014)

So ich habe nochmal reingeschaut. Installationsdatum war der 17.10 demnach sind die Dumps alle aktuell. 
Die Asus Software ist aber schon seit einer Weile deinstalliert mit Ausnahme Asus AI Suite 3.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. November 2014)

Folgende Asus Treiber sind noch vorhanden:

AsUpIO.sys (Signatur von August 2010)
Asusfilter.sys (Signatur von Sept. 2011)
AiChargerPlus (Signatur von April 2012)
AsIO.sys (Signatur von Aug. 2012)
IOMap64.sys (Signatur von July 2013)

Zusätzlich:

Btwl2cap.sys (Broadcom Bluetoothtreiber von July 2012)

Schmeiß bitte mal auch die Asus AISuite runter. Aktualisiere den Bluetoothtreiber und teste, ob die Probleme bleiben.
Wenn ja, die aktuellste Dump wieder hochladen.


----------



## mcevil (5. November 2014)

Ok, Bluetooth-Treiber gab es keine neuen. Habe die von Asus direkt genommen und nochmal neu installiert. AI Suite ist runter...nun heißt es beobachten. Danke dir schon mal!


----------



## simpel1970 (6. November 2014)

Kein Ding! Bin gespannt, wie es läuft.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. November 2014)

Und wie lief es bisher?


----------



## mcevil (18. November 2014)

So nach knapp zwei Wochen kann ich sagen es läuft. Bluescreen ist weg. Dankeschön! 
Hab aktuell jedoch ein neues Problem: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...und-bosd-ggf-ram-xmp-profile.html#post6968963


----------



## simpel1970 (18. November 2014)

Prima


----------



## paasche (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe Community

zunächst mal muss ich mich entschuldigen, da ich vermutlich gegen einige Dinge verstoße bzw. verstoßen habe.
DIES IST MEIN ALLERERSTER POST, THREAD oder wie man dass nennt.

Ich habe bis vor 15/20 Jahren sehr intensiv meinem Hobby PC, Programmieren gefrönt. Durch Beruf, Familie ist dies in den Hintergrund gedrängt worden. Nun, die Kinder sind größer  Beruf läuft auch ruhiger -- ich habe mehr Zeit mich wieder meinem Hobby zu widmen. Aktuell habe ich damit begonnen den Fernzugriff auf meinen Rechner bzw. Laptop zu realisieren. Dabei habe ich mich auch erneut den Themen Ruhrzustände (S1-S5) zugewandt, gelesen, getestet, verstanden.

NUN zum THEMA:

Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie mcevil. 

Zunächst aber mal den Hintergrund: Bei lesen, lernen und ausprobieren meinen Laptop ACER ASPIRE 5740G aus dem ACPI Zuständen S3, S4, S5 wieder aufzuwecken bin ich auf die Tatsache gestoßen dass ich seit ich Windows 8 bzw. 8.1 (seit ca. 1 Jahr) installiert habe, den schnellen Ab- bzw Startmodus (Hybrid) benutze.
Bemerkt und reagiert. Ich habe meinen Rechner wirklich komplett runtergefahren bzw. ich habe es versucht. Nach ca. 6-8 Minuten kommt nun der besagte Blue Screen mit der Fehlermeldung "Driver Power State Failure".
Als erstes habe ich mich über die vielen Threads durchgearbeitet, einiges verstanden, einiges auch nicht. Ich habe die Anleitung von Simple1970 gemacht, Den Debugger vom SDK installiert, die Einstellungen zum Kernelabbild vollzogen, die Memory.dmp angeschaut  UND NICHTS MEHR SO RICHTIG VERSTANDEN. 
Einen Bezug zu einem Treiber zeigt sich mir nicht.

Die Memory.dmp habe ich hochgeladen und bitte euch: könnt ihr diese mal anschauen und mir eventuell helfen wie ich weiterkomme?

Vielen Dank

Volker


----------



## paasche (26. Juli 2015)

Hier die aktuelle Memory.dmp


----------



## paasche (26. Juli 2015)

und hier die aktuelle MINIDUMP datei.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Juli 2015)

> Symbol search path is: *** Invalid ***



Du hast den Sybolpfad im Debugger nicht hinterlegt. Ohne die Symbole gehts nicht. Ist in diesem Kapitel gleich als erstes benannt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eme/330538-howto-bluescreenauswertung.html#a3

Du kannst aber auch gerne die Dumps/Minidumps hier hochladen, damit ich sie mir ansehen kann.


----------



## paasche (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo simpel1970

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Mach ich.

Leider geht dies anscheinend nicht. Das Fenster bringt die Meldung "warten auf pcgames...." und nudelt 20 min vor sich hin und nichts passiert.
Danach habe ich es abgebrochen.
Kann ich *,dmp überhaupt hochladen. Er bringt auch keine Meldung. 
PDF hat er in wenigen Sekunden hochgeladen gehabt.

Gruß Volker


----------



## paasche (28. Juli 2015)

Er bringt mir nach dem zweiten Versuch diese Fehlermeldung: Siehe bitte im PDF

Danke Volker


----------



## paasche (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo simpel1970

ich habe nun den Symbolpfad wie von die angegeben im Debugger eingebunden. Die erzeugte letzte Minidump habe ich nun per Copy/Paste in Word rübergeholt, ein pdf erzeugt und hochgeladen. Kannst du damit etwas anfangen ?

Vielen Dank

Volker


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo paasche,

leider reicht die Auswertung der Minidump (mittels !analyze -v) nicht aus, um der Absturzursache auf den Grund zu kommen.



> DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
> A driver has failed to complete a power IRP within a specific time.
> Arguments:
> Arg1: 0000000000000004, The power transition timed out waiting to synchronize with the Pnp
> ...





> STACK_TEXT:
> fffff800`9aa50a88 fffff800`991ebd7e : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000004 00000000`0000012c ffffe000`8ea8a880 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
> fffff800`9aa50a90 fffff800`9939a2b6 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd001`00000000 fffff800`99311100 ffffd001`00000000 : nt!PnpBugcheckPowerTimeout+0x6a
> fffff800`9aa50af0 fffff800`990b42d8 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`9aa50c20 00000000`00000001 fffff800`00000002 : nt!PopBuildDeviceNotifyListWatchdog+0x16
> ...



Um einem möglichen Treiberproblem auf die Schliche zu kommen, muss (über !analyze -v hinaus) der Thread in Arg3 nach den Locks aufgelöst werden.
Hierfür reichen allerdings die Informationen, die in einer Minidump gespeichert werden nicht aus. Ich benötige für die Auswertung des Kernelspeicherabbild, welches als "Memory.dmp" unter C:\Windows abgelegt wird/wurde.
Da das Kernelspeicherabbild viel zu groß ist, als dass du es hier direkt im Forum hochladen könntest, musst du auf einen Filehoster ausweichen (z.B. GoogleDrive, DropBox oder OneDrive). Den Link kannst du dann hier posten, oder wenn du magst, mir per PN zukommen lassen.



paasche schrieb:


> ...Den Debugger vom SDK installiert, die Einstellungen zum Kernelabbild vollzogen, die Memory.dmp angeschaut ...



Sofern du die Einstellung noch auf Kernelspeicherabbild stehen hast, dürften wir ja auch eine aktuelle MEMORY.DMP zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## paasche (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo simpel1970

ich habe die eine PN mit den Links der Dateien zum runterladen geschickt.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Juli 2015)

Die normale Auswertung mittels !analyze -v ergibt dies:



> DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)A driver has failed to complete a power IRP within a specific time.
> Arguments:
> Arg1: 0000000000000004, The power transition timed out waiting to synchronize with the Pnp
> subsystem.
> ...



Die Auflösung nach dem Thread, der nicht loslassen will ergibt folgendes Bild:



> 0: kd> !thread ffffe0015fead040
> THREAD ffffe0015fead040  Cid 0004.0190  Teb: 0000000000000000 Win32Thread: 0000000000000000 WAIT: (Executive) KernelMode Non-Alertable
> ffffd001cc59c6a0  NotificationEvent
> IRP List:
> ...



Zeigt schon mal in Richtung Netzwerkprobleme, aber leider noch nichts handfestes.

Als nächstes rufen wir die Locks auf:



> 0: kd> !locks
> **** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
> KD: Scanning for held locks..
> 
> ...



Jetzt lösen wir nach den beiden IRPs auf, die wir erhalten haben:



> 0: kd> !irp ffffe00161461980
> Irp is active with 2 stacks 2 is current (= 0xffffe00161461a98)
> No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread ffffe0015fead040:  Irp stack trace.
> cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
> ...






> 0: kd> !irp ffffe00161461980
> Irp is active with 2 stacks 2 is current (= 0xffffe00161461a98)
> No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread ffffe0015fead040:  Irp stack trace.
> cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
> ...



Die letzte IRP enthält noch eine Device Object List:


> 0: kd> !devobj ffffe0015e28a050
> Device object (ffffe0015e28a050) is for:
> NDMP25 \Driver\*NdisWan DriverObject *ffffe001617fa670
> Current Irp 00000000 RefCount 0 Type 00000017 Flags 00002050
> ...



Die Problemursache scheint also in der Tat ein Netzwerkproblem zu sein: NdisWAN. 
Schauen wir uns also die Netzwerkgeräte an (insbes. natürlich die WAN):



> MiniDriver         Miniport            Name
> ffffe0016029d6b0   ffffe0015e28a1a0    WAN-Miniport (Netzwerkmonitor)
> ffffe0016029d6b0   ffffe0015e28c1a0    WAN-Miniport (IPv6)
> ffffe0016029d6b0   ffffe0015e2921a0    WAN-Miniport (IP)
> ...



Hier fallen einem als erstes die AVM VPN Ports auf, welche als Ursache durchaus in Frage kommen könnten.
Aber es ist ihnen erst mal nichts nachzuweisen. Typischer weise könnten diese Probleme auch durch eine Firewall verursacht werden.

Ein vorsichtiger Blick (vorsichtig deshalb, weil die hier aufgeführten Treiber nicht zwangsläufig als Abturzursache in Betracht kommen) in den erweiterten Stack, des oben aufgelösten Threads ergibt folgendes (stark gekürztes) Bild:



> ffffd001`cc59a188  fffff800`24eb6d5e*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PktIcpt.sys
> PktIcpt+0x5d5e
> ffffd001`cc59a1c8  fffff800`20e70350 ndis!NdisAcquireRWLockRead+0x50
> ffffd001`cc59a1f8  fffff800`20fa3d36 NETIO!ProcessCallout+0x226
> ...



Zeigt, dass GData hier schon sehr stark vertreten ist.

Zumindest ist der Treiber aktuell:



> 0: kd> lmvm gdbehavestart             end                 module name
> fffff800`2141b000 fffff800`21444000   GDBehave   (no symbols)
> Loaded symbol image file: GDBehave.sys
> Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\GDBehave.sys
> ...





> 0: kd> lmvm pkticpt
> start             end                 module name
> fffff800`24eb1000 fffff800`24ecd000   PktIcpt    (no symbols)
> Loaded symbol image file: PktIcpt.sys
> ...



Lange Rede...es ist offensichtlich ein Netzwerkproblem. Zwei Verdächtige hätte ich auf meiner Liste (AVM VPN und GDATA), direkt nachweisen kann ich den beiden aber nichts.
Insofern überlasse ich es dir, ob du zunächst AVM vom Rechner fegst, oder GDATA (in der Hoffnung, dass es auch einer von beiden ist).


----------



## paasche (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo simpel1970

der Hammer. Super Vorgehensweise, super Analyse. Tausend Dank !

Ich nehme mir zuerst die AVM vor. Danach Gdata, bzw eventuell mit der Hilfe der Hotline von Gdata (Bin ja Kunde von 5 Lizenzen) aufbauend auf deine Analyse.

Ich melde mich sofort die Tage, wenn ich weiter komme bzw. wenn ich etwas erfahre.

Ganz großen Dank nochmal.


----------



## paasche (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo simpel1970

Es war der AVM VPN Treiber ! Deinstalliert und das System fährt sauber runter. Super !

Jetzt fängt die Suche an, warum hat der Treiber dies blockiert? Ich gehe mal auf die Suche im Internet bzw bei AVM !

Danke


----------



## paasche (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo an andere

Dieses Problem mit dem AVM Fernzugang und Windows 8.1 scheint schon bekannt zu sein.
Es gibt hier erste Infos und eine Anleitung andere VPN Clients einzurichten.

WIN 8.1 Fritz VPN AVM kein richtiger shutdown und Standby - administrator.de


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Juli 2015)

paasche schrieb:


> Es war der AVM VPN Treiber ! Deinstalliert und das System fährt sauber runter. Super !



Prima, dass sich das Problem damit gelöst hat.



paasche schrieb:


> Dieses Problem mit dem AVM Fernzugang und Windows 8.1 scheint schon bekannt zu sein.
> Es gibt hier erste Infos und eine Anleitung andere VPN Clients einzurichten.
> 
> WIN 8.1 Fritz VPN AVM kein richtiger shutdown und Standby - administrator.de



...und gleich noch einen Link für die Lösung dabei


----------

